# .22LR Velocitor by: CCI



## Mud15

hello i was planning on going coyote/fox hunting. i just picked up a cottontail distress call and im planning on going out this weekend. What is the best habitat to find coyotes and foxes? Also what would be the best .22 LR ammunition for coyotes i just picked up a box of the CCI velocitors. I will keep my shots short 75 yards max. Any tips will be helpful thanks!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I personally think that if you limit your shots to 50 or 75 yards, as you have stated would be such that the velocitor can take a coyote. I would however only use this in a rifle that is accurate enough with said round to hit it in the head every time at that distance. I have a lot of faith in the velocitor, it is a powerhouse.


----------



## Mud15

so u have used it? on what? yes ill have to make sure my .22 is sighted is in. Last year i could pick off gray squirrel at 50 yds in the head so im confident in my gun. i have a bushnell 3x9 power scope so i should only take headshots?


----------



## Mud15

VELOCITOR™ 22 LONG RIFLE

A speedy predator is loose and looking for varmints! Velocitor is the fastest 40 gr 22 Long Rifle on the market. It carries energy farther for plenty of long-range wallop. (part #0047)

FEATURES & BENEFITS:
40 grain gilded hollow point nose at 1435 ft/sec
22 percent greater energy at 100 yards than regular
high-speed hollow points
Special HP cavity design, derived from Speer® Gold Dot® 
technology, retains virtually 100 percent bullet weight
Clean-burning propellants keep actions cleaner
Sure-fire CCI priming
Reusable plastic box with dispenser lid

USAGE:
<UP TO LARGE VARMITS LIKE COYOTES>


----------



## Mud15

sounds good! to me


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Yes I have used it, but not on game. I have shot inanimate objects such as bricks, tree stumps, etc and I was amazed with the preformance. If you have not used the round yet be sure to test it first before hunting with it, as .22's are well known to be finnickey about ammo. Just because it shoots well with one ammo does not mean it will with velocitors. Also because of the extra power it will likely have a higher point of impact than whatever you were shooting before.


----------



## Mud15

i have to sight it in after school tomm. than


----------



## the_rookie

y dont u get the 60 grain sss (subsonic) ammunition where u can bye it is in a cabelas magizine it has 1750 fps at muzzle and has 408 pounds per squere foot muzzle velocity and yes im talking about 22 LR ammunition


----------



## Mud15

interesting but they velecotors will do the trick for now. 1750 fps with a 60 grain hmm thats heavy for a .22 and at that speed


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Sorry but the SSS has 950 fps of muzzle velocity, and will not stabalize in most guns. Velocitors are the only way to take a coyote with a .22


----------



## Mud15

rookie i know what ur talking about ur thinking of the other SSS its only got a 30 grain bullet at 1750 fps but ill stick to the velecitor for now i go out tomm. bright and early wish me luck!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Mud there is no 30 grain SSS. You are thinking of the Super Maximum. The SSS or sniper subsonic, as its name implies goes under the speed of sound, which is about 1020 depending on atmospheric coniditons. If the SSS was to travel at 1750, far above the speed of sound it would contradict its name. The super maximum is a stinger case round, with a lot of speed and little accuracy in most guns. I do not like the aguila specialty rounds, or aguila in general for that matter. Their powder stinks and the specialty rounds require a specialty gun to shoot them well.


----------



## bigalathenstn

militant_tiger is this more of an appropriate place 4 me to b other than hot topics,bc hes asking the same questions as i am?


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Yes, this or the rifle forum would work just fine and probably get more responses.


----------

